# broken / dislocated toe (Urgent!)



## tweety (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

I need some help please. 

My new female 4-5 months old cockatiel broke or dislocated her toe. It's at a very funny angle. It got caught in our carpet. she is limping but does appear to be able to stand on it. The skin is not broken / bleeding. 

what can I do other than taking her to a vet if possible. 

Hope the pictures help. not sure if the picture shows it clearly how bent it is...

Thanks.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can try to split it (its not an open type of break) but to be honest this really does need to be seen by a vet. We aren't vets so we can't really advise on this.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would certainly take her to a vet. I am sure it is very painful and they can give her something for the pain.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

If you think it's broken, use a piece of masking tape to tape the toes together and keep them rigid. It'll prevent things from moving around and hurting them more. 

Make sure to use masking or scotch tape as any other tape will gum up the feathers.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you can get to the vet, its better, ive splinted plenty of busted toes myself, but its not easy to do, and i dont recommend it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## tweety (Jul 27, 2012)

*Thank you roxy culver*



roxy culver said:


> You can try to split it (its not an open type of break) but to be honest this really does need to be seen by a vet. We aren't vets so we can't really advise on this.


Thank you.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello If you can straighten the toe with a very gentle pull &
it stays straight then it was dislocated & you've fixed it. If it 
doesn't then its broke. A job for the Vet....B.J.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> Hello If you can straighten the toe with a gentle pull &
> it stays straight then it is dislocated. If it doesn't then
> its broke.....B.J.


This should really NOT be attempted without an assessment by a vet. If the toe is broken, pulling on it could do a huge amount of damage. Not to mention that this must be extremely painful.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree..you really should not attempt to fix it without the help of a veterinarian.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Please take your bird to a avian vet asap.Dont try to fix it at home,you could cause a lot of damage to it.A cockatiel foot is something so delicate, recquires proper care . A vet should look after it Good Luck


----------

